# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  super reumatolog, Warszawa, dla konsultacji

## covo

bede zobowiazany za pomoc w nastepujacej sprawie (wiem, ,ze pytanie jest dla tego forum niestandardowe...): 
poszukuje w W-wie b. dobrego reumatologa, wnikliwego, dociekliwego zwlaszcza w sprawach tkanki łącznej, potrzebna jest konsultacja przypadku prawie pewnego SM i wlasnie dlatego, że "prawie pewnego" - jest niezbędna.
b. dziękuję.

----------


## Malinkowo

Ja jeszcze niedawno miałam ten sam problem, szukałam kogoś wnikliwego, a nie lekarza, który wygoni po pięciu minutach. I znalazłam w Warszawie w MediCenter najlepszą reumatolog, u której byłam, a byłam u wielu, wierzcie mi (pani Zielińska). Profesjonalne podejście, długi wywiad i w końcu wybranie odpowiednich metod. Ma dużo dobrych opinii, więc chyba nie tylko ja byłam zadowolona.

----------

